# Newbie first baseline scan



## Xtina16 (May 20, 2013)

I'm new to IVF just had my first baseline scan and I have 4 Follicles on the right and 5 on the left not sure if that good or not   
I will be staring my first GONAL F injection tomorrow morning so finger crossed I can do it by my self, next scan is Wednesday so hope to see a few more follicles


----------



## BakingCat (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi Xtina, 

I'm a newbie too - just started stimming on Tuesday - do you have the injector pens for the Gonal-F?  They're pretty easy to use - you should be fine!  

I was also worried after my baseline - I have only 2 follicles on the left and 5 on the right.  But, after reading other posts here and on other sites, people seem to say two things that comforted me: 

One, that the number of follicles at baseline is not as important as what will happen during stimming, and it will be quality over the quantity anyway.  And two, at baseline the most important thing seems to be how well DR went in clearing out and quieting the body, and that the lining of the uterus is nice and thin.  So if they cleared you for stimming, it sounds like you are where you need to be.

I hope that second-hand advice is useful.  Good luck with stimming! x


----------



## Xtina16 (May 20, 2013)

Hi bakingcat,

I will be using the pen injections they seem easy to use .

Thank you for you comforting words I will have a read on other posts, its all Exciting stuff


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi ladies,

On my 3rd cycle baseline I had four on my left. Not sure how many on my right as it was hiding!! At EC I got 15 follicles and 12 eggs which is towards the top end of average, apparently.

Good luck with your cycles   

xx


----------



## BakingCat (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks Cay!


----------



## Xtina16 (May 20, 2013)

Morning bakingcat,

Was just wondering how your getting on with you treatment as I'm only a few days behind you, I'm due  to start my cetrotide tomorrow, things seem to be moving quite quick.

I've been feeling ok with the GONAL F not had any side effects as yet but may do when I start the other lot of injections, looking forward to my 2nd baseline scan on Wednesday


----------



## BakingCat (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi Xtina - glad you are avoiding the side effects!  So far I'm feeling pretty good - I think there are less hot flushes than in the throes of DR, and I haven't had a headache for a few days! Also have been sleeping much better, so all round feeling pretty healthy.

Mentally though, feeling quite down today -  I had my first scan since starting stimming this morning.  It's day 7 for me on Gonal-F.  Frustratingly they couldn't see the left ovary today, which has hidden once before.  And the right had only two good follicles.  I don't know what to think about that?  They were all smiles and keep going, but no one was going to tell me if that's a hopeless number or if things could look up as I continue stimming.  The nurse told me to keep going with the gonal-f and to eat lots of fibre in case the bowel was in the way of the left ovary.  

I know it's early days in my first round, but feeling really low.  Don't know what I was expecting??  

Anyway, I also have another scan on Wednesday, so I hope we're both back here after our scans feeling really fabulous and on track.  Good luck for yours! x


----------



## Xtina16 (May 20, 2013)

Hi baking cat,

Sorry to hear you are feeling low, hopefully you can see both your ovaries in your scan today so fingers crossed for you.

I Just had my 2nd baseline scan this morning I now have 3 good size follicles and 3 more that need to grown on my right side, and the left has 4 goods size follicles and 5 more that need to grown total of 15 I may need to up my GONAL F but still waiting  to hear from my consultant, the nurses seem happy with the way things are going, i need to have another scan on Friday hopefully i can see the small follicles have grown as I'm egg sharing and would want to let the recipient down


----------



## BakingCat (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi Xtina, 

That sounds like a really good outcome at your scan - I'd trust the clinic that you are well on your way, and you still have two days to keep those follies growing.  Doesn't sound like you will let your egg share partner down in the least!  

AFM, the scan today was much the same - that left ovary is still hidden, so the Dr doing the scan thinks it probably isn't responding to the drugs.  The right side has only one follicle big enough to take into consideration.  However the clinic are going to carry on and have told me to keep going with the Gonal-F and to come in for my next scan on Friday.  Even if there's just one follicle big enough, they will go ahead with EC. 

So, not great, but not the end of the world.  I'm trying to stay optimistic.   xx


----------



## Xtina16 (May 20, 2013)

Morning baking cat,

I'm keeping every thing crossed for you that you left ovary makes an Appearance for you tomorrow  
And there able to collect a few more follicles to be worked with.

I've had to up my GONAL F to 300 now with possible egg collect for the 24th start to feel a little scared/excited as things seem to be moving quite fast .

Take care,  will be thinking of you tomorrow


----------



## BakingCat (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi Xtina, 

So pleased to see you on the Sept/Oct cycle buddies thread - lovely bunch of ladies there and you will get lots of support!  

I had my scan today and though my numbers are still low, there are two definite follicles that look like they'll be ready for EC on Tuesday, maybe Monday/Wednesday - I'm waiting on the clinc to phone today.

I hope your scan went well and your follicles continue to grow! xx


----------



## Xtina16 (May 20, 2013)

Hi bakingcat,

I've only just jointed the sept/October cycle buddies, as it's getting closer to EC,
Had my 3rd baseline scan today they have found an extra 5 follicle but need them to grow so Ive had to increased the GONAL F to 400 now little bit worried as I don't want to over stimulate.

Now on the right side I have 8 follicle between 8.8mm-14.3mm and 1 to grow and on the left there is 9 follicles between 12.8mm-17.3 and 2 to grow total of 20 just hope they produce little eggs,

My womb lining has gone from 8mm to 13.05mm in two days so that's good, booked in for another scan for Monday and to arrange EC for Wednesday,

We could end up having the EC on the same day then, did your left ovary make an appearance today


----------



## BakingCat (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi Xtina, 

Congrats - that sounds like a good count, growing nicely! x  And don't worry too much about the high Gonal-F.  I started on 300, and on Wednesday they bumped me up to 450!  I get just two goes out of each pen    So I hope that means that you're unlikely to be at risk of overstim if I can keep going at this high rate?  

My left ovary might have put in an appearance - they weren't quite sure!  The Dr doing the scan thought she could see it hiding behind the uterus, but said that it didn't seem to have any big follicles.  So that was disappointing, but it was also nice to have the information and know where we stand. 

I do hope we go for EC on the same day - it's nice to feel like you've got a buddy with all this!  

Good luck with the continued stimming - I hope you get some gooduns! x


----------



## Xtina16 (May 20, 2013)

Hi bakingcat,

Hope your all set for your EC tomorrow it's all exciting stuff but nerve wracking at the same time, I will be having my EC on Wednesday just waiting for the clinic to call with a confirmed time.

I had my 4th scan this morning gained another 5 follicles but feeling very blotted today feels like I've put on a stone    just gonna take it easy today and tomorrow


----------



## BakingCat (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi Xtina, 

Thank you - I wish I could blink and it would be tomorrow afternoon already - I just want to be done with this stage!  Fingers crossed that at least one egg comes through, but either way I'm trying to remain positive.

I have gained 4 pounds since starting this cycle!  I hope that bloating you're feeling means that follicles are big and strong, ready for Wednesday!  xx


----------



## Xtina16 (May 20, 2013)

Hi baking cat,

Been thinking off you both today hope everything went ok


----------



## BakingCat (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi Xtina - sorry I went offline yesterday - focused on EC.  

Good news so far - we had 3 follicles in the end and they got 3 eggs!  We are delighted and now waiting with bated breath for the call to find out if they fertilised.   

Good luck today - I will be thinking of you and sending positive thoughts!  xx


----------



## Xtina16 (May 20, 2013)

Hi bakingcat,

That's great news bet your really pleased, Ive now long been home from my EC every thing went ok although we now need to have ICIS , so need to do a bit more reading up just hope my eggs will be ok with this treatment.

My follicles produced 19 eggs in the end so I really hope my recipient will be happy with her 9
just another waiting game to see if they have fertilised x


----------



## BakingCat (Aug 23, 2013)

Congratulations Xtina, that's great news!  

I can appreciate how now you are already thinking about the next step - it's frustrating that every time something goes well with this experience, you have to always stop yourself from getting too excited.  

But at least for today, we both got to where we need to be!  xx


----------

